# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar 50 vjetorin Zysh Pranvera!

## Brari

E nderuar Pranvera  te uroj Ditlindjen!
Paske hyre ne ate pjes te jetes qe thone se qenka me e bukura!
Kur ske telashe kuptohet.

Gjith te mirat e kalofshi mire andej nga Panda me shoqerine!

----------


## pranvera bica

> E nderuar Pranvera  te uroj Ditlindjen!
> Paske hyre ne ate pjes te jetes qe thone se qenka me e bukura!
> Kur ske telashe kuptohet.
> 
> Gjith te mirat e kalofshi mire andej nga Panda me shoqerine!


Brari! Shume faleminderit per urimin tend simpatik!Po e pij nje gote birre vertet per ju nga Vila Melko Boboshtice!Perqafime! :Lulja3:

----------


## dijetari

Edhe une te uroje datelindjen,me respekt per ju,me fate e miresi edhe vitet tjera te jetes suaje besoje te begatshem ne te gjitha sferate e jetes se juaj dhe famljes ne veqanti...,me rrespekt Dijetari.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Edhe une te uroje datelindjen,me respekt per ju,me fate e miresi edhe vitet tjera te jetes suaje besoje te begatshem ne te gjitha sferate e jetes se juaj dhe famljes ne veqanti...,me rrespekt Dijetari.


Dijetar i dashur!Shume faleminderit...mencuria ju shoqerofte gjithmone! :Lulja3:

----------


## Çaushi

Mësuese Vera .... :Lulja3: 
Ti gezosh edhe 
100 pranvera...
me plot gjalleri e te mira ne jete...!


ME FAT DITLINDJA

----------


## Lordlover

Urimet më te mira për ty mësuese Pranvera !
Gëzuar Ditëlindjen !

----------


## Lexuesi_

I befsh fix edhe 55 te tjera me shendet te plote.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Paç edhe shumë ditlindje !
Mirsevjen në klubin e  të urtëve !!!

----------


## skender76

Gezuar ditlindjen tenta!!!
 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

skenderi.

----------


## Etna Etna

Gezuar ditelindjen Teta Vera !
Nje jete te mbushur plot lumturi dhe dashuri.Qofsh gjithmone e rrethuar me njerezit e tu me te dashur ,ne vecante niperit dhe mbesat ,mjalti i mjaltit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

U befsh 100 vjec Pranvera :-))

Shendet dhe mbaresi te uroje ne jete dhe familje

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday! 100 vjece and enjoy your special day!

----------


## Busy Girl

Brenda kutise nje tufe perqafime
dy pika lot e shume urime
per njeriun e dashur e zemer mire
teta pranvers me plot deshire
EDHE 100 te tjera te perqafoj fort

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar teta Vera dhe 50 te tjera,  :-D gjithe te mirat*

----------


## hot_prinz

Zyshe gezuar ditelindja, 
tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat dhe shume e shume vite te lumtura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen teta Vera  :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe 100 të tjera të lumtura, veç gëzim dhe lumturi të ketë për Ju dhe familjen Tuaj.

----------


## Lexuesi_



----------


## Enkeleu

Gëzuar teta Vera , edhe 100  të lumtura  :Lulja3:

----------


## fattlumi

Urime,edhe 100 tjera.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Urime ditëlindjen teta Vera. :-)
Edhe 100 vite të tjera, plot lumturi, dashuri, harmoni kudo në jetën tuaj.

----------

